# APRIL FOOLS 2017: Army.ca's New Ownership



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2017)

Folks, it is with mixed feelings that I am announcing a change of ownership for Army.ca and the related family of sites. 

While Army.ca has been my passion, it has consumed a fair amount of my time and finances. Between my civilian and military commitments, I have been struggling to adequately maintain the site. (See the Major Upgrade thread for evidence!)

At the same time, last month I was approached by the folks at MediCan about a possible partnership. As discussions evolved, an offer was made to provide significant support to the site, in exchange for a transfer of ownership. 

Yes, MediCan is a medical marijuana supplier, however their board of directors is 100% veterans and they are committed to keeping the site's current direction and providing information and assistance to all. 

Their offer is very generous and will provide the site with the resources it needs to make significant enhancements. Honestly, I would be a fool to turn it down. Furthermore, they have commuted to no site changes for 6 months during a transition period. 

I am happy to address any questions you may have, and look forward to seeing the improvements MediCan will bring to the site. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2017)

Checking calendar.  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (1 Apr 2017)

I see said the man with glaucoma..........


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Apr 2017)

When is the change of command parade?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Apr 2017)

I can see this making some members happy, even if they are on the naughty list.


----------



## GAP (1 Apr 2017)

Is it that time of year again.... ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Apr 2017)

Sweet! Free samples?


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2017)

Is this change effective on 4/20?


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Is this change effective on 4/20?


You win the Internet for today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2017)

Oh I wish I had thought of that!



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> Is this change effective on 4/20?


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2017)

The only day of the year that people take time to fact check stories on the internet lol


----------



## Scott (1 Apr 2017)

Yup.

I've seen several stories today that I wanted to check further, but just clicked on by...


----------



## McG (1 Apr 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Is this change effective on 4/20?


I had to google that.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> I had to google that.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/20/what-420-means-the-true-s_n_188320.html


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Apr 2017)

Potheads will use any excuse to fire one up, but Hitler's birthday is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## vehtech411 (2 Apr 2017)

Mike, I am happy for you, and thank you for the opportunity of a great site. It's been great, I hope that you are set for today and for a very comfortable, NO for a insanely comfortable retirement, with all your little heart desires. It makes me happy to see someone follow a dream and venture to success, specially a member or veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces. I sure hope that we will see you put your input at times. Good luck Mike, and enjoy the fruit of your labour. Take care. Andre.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (2 Apr 2017)

Ummm...

Did you notice the date on which the initial post was made?

Did you read the title of the thread?


----------

